# When to add fragrance to LS



## dudeitsashley (Sep 18, 2013)

I haven't attempted my first batch of liquid soap but, I was wondering when the appropriate time to add the fragrance is? I bought the "Making Natural Liquid Soaps" book by Catherine Failor and she says to add it to the warm freshly made diluted soap. I am also wondering if I can dilute my soap paste and just scent as I go. Any help would be fabulous!


----------



## FGOriold (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes, you add fragrance or essential oil after the paste has been diluted.  Since they are not water soluble (unless you purchase them that way or mix them with a solubizer) it works best to heat your soap back up so that your fragrance or essential oil mixes well with your soap instead of floating on top.  

You can definitely dilute your paste and then scent small portions as you go.  Some fragrance oils and/or essential oils can affect your finished soap so it is best to test any new fragrance or essential oils with a small amount of soap to see how it reacts with your finished soap.  Some will cloud he soap, some will thin it out and some may even cause separation.


----------



## dudeitsashley (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you FGOriold for the speedy response!


----------



## dudeitsashley (Sep 20, 2013)

When using fragrance oils that normally discolor in cold process soap will they discolor the liquid soap over time? 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## green soap (Sep 20, 2013)

Experience only with EOs in liquid soap here.  The way I do it is to wait until the temperature is below the flash point of each essential oil in the blend.  As you can see from the link attach these vary a lot, about a hundred degrees F difference for some.  I used rosemary on my last blend, so I am glad I saw the flashpoint was 109F.  So as warm as possible, but below the flashpoint of the EO.

http://www.nuscentscandle.com/essential-oil-flash-points/


----------

